# Using Cheese Remnants



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Fromage Fort

Surprisingly good!

Shel


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

I see someone else must have watched Alton Brown last night. I caught the very end where he made the Fromage Fort.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I saw it too. I don't usually have that much cheese left!  But how can it be anything but good?


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Nope - had this technique for some time. AB must have had a repeat show. It's Good Eats though regardless of when you got the idea :lips:

Shel


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I've been making this for more than a year - made it probably about five or six times. It's great. Sometimes I'll buy a new cheese and find that I don't like it and will throw it into the processor with some other cheese. All of a sudden, I like the cheese <LOL>

Shel


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

That's kind of like my bean curry recipe--really flexible on the types of beans used, and always good if made right.


----------



## jenyfari (Jan 19, 2007)

So what is the best way to eat this? The recipe says to serve immediately but what are you supposed to do with it...apart from the obvious. Is it a dip? Or do you spread on crackers or what?


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Yes ... use it as a dip, spread on bread or crackers, have it with fruit, use it as a topping ... use your imagination.

Shel


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

Sounds nice..kind of like a quick potted cheese. Slightly off topic, anybody else actually using cheese rinds around here? I'm big into saving my parm. rinds and poaching them in cream. Makes for a great sauce starter.

--Al


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I'll sometimes save the Reggiano rinds and use 'em to add extra flavor to minestrone and vegetable soup. I also like to pop a piece of rind into my mouth and suck on it for a while, letting the cheese slowly dissolve. Sometimes, if we have a large enough piece of rind, we'll cut out the stamped letters and make 'em into squares and play Italian Cheese Scrabble with them.:lol:

Shel


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

Shel,

I am in awe. I will not tell my wife about this lest I spend my remaining days carving rinds. Let alone learning Itallian.

--Al


----------



## jenyfari (Jan 19, 2007)

Okay thanks for that. I assumed as much but just wanted to check.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I use good sherry, butter, dry mustard and shredded hard cheeses.....eaten mainly with crackers....has an outrageously long shelf life.


----------

